# Sarcoid near the eye



## bumper (15 July 2011)

Does anyone have experience of treatment of this?

My boy has developed one on his upper right eyelid, the vet is coming on Monday. I have been searching online, and it seems BCG vaccination can be good in treatment of ones near the eye.....anyone got good/bad experience of this treatment? Or ideas as to the other options?

Thanks x


----------



## Nagling (15 July 2011)

I have a horse that developed two sarcoids near her eyes.  I tried the homeopathic thuja but it had no effect on her.  I was able to try bloodroot ointment on one of them as it wasn't as close to the eye as the other but that had no effect.  In the end I fed Global herbs Sarc-ex and they looked horrible for a bit and then just dropped off.  It probably only took about 6 weeks.  They haven't come back a year later and all thats left is two scars much smaller than the original sarcoid.  She had the sarcoids in other places too - they just came up as a three year old with no sign of them before.  You'd never really know she'd had them and she shows successfully now!  Its a really good idea to keep a fly mask on while you're treating the sarcoids.
Good Luck!


----------



## bumper (15 July 2011)

Thanks Nagling.
I've tried thuja too, and a 4 month period of Sarc-X, with no effect sadly: hence why the vet is coming now. It's been there for months but really tiny like a dried pea, which is why I tried the thuja and the Global Herbs first, initially, but over the past 3/4 weeks it's got a lot bigger!

It's now tending to bleed/scab, and is clearly annoying him, whereas before it didn't. I'm worried.


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (15 July 2011)

bcg injections work well, but with risks. irridium wires work very well when close to the eye. get your vet to refer you to dr knottenbelt at liverpool. neither treatment is cheap but both are effective. good luck.


----------



## much-jittering (15 July 2011)

Had a vet take one off from right near the eye of one at work, you wouldn't know it had ever been there now and he shows very successfully (mind you he did alright with it too, but that was as a youngster). I can't tell you much about what techniques etc were actually used, just that it's not the end of the world!


----------



## bumper (16 July 2011)

ofcourseyoucan, thanks, I've read the risks with the BCG can be systemic. It's a worry, he's such a lovely boy in all respects, a really nicely put together horse, well mannered, 100% in all ways, a delight, and just turned 5YO. He is fully insured, with NFU, so we should be OK.

Thanks much-jittering, that's a comfort. I'd love to show him, as he would do well in every other respect, but my main priority is to remove the annoying itchy bleeding thing over his eye for him


----------



## bumper (16 July 2011)

This is the lad:


----------



## lazybee (16 July 2011)

I have a have a horse with a small sarcoid under is eye. We have a pot of bloodroot, but I don't want to use it so close to his eye. So I'm trying human Salactol wart treatment. He's only been treated for a week so far so I will see how it goes. has anyone else tried it I wonder?


----------



## irishdraft (16 July 2011)

I have a 4 year old Id who had 2 sarcoids come up by his eye, not on the actual eyelid, I enquired about the BCG but it was very expensive, carnt remember how much now but as Im not insured the vet thought no and prescribed efudix, a human skin cancer cream, this has got rid of it but unfortunately has left a scar and a tiny bit of crusty skin which may still be sarcoid i dont know, but anyway it hasnt done anything since january so Im hoping its finished it.


----------



## Foxhunter49 (16 July 2011)

Try feeding NAF D-tox, it has cleared quite a few sarcoids on horses I have known. It alters their immune system and helps them fight it internally.
With the horses I was treating I increased the dose to a tablespoonful three times a day and only after a month did they start to disappear.


----------



## Monkers (16 July 2011)

I have just started using propolis on my mare's many small sarcoids. I have to say it seems to be working. Some have dropped off and the largest one (still only 3 x pea sized) has shrivelled right up and I am sure will drop off soon. She also has the start of several sarcoids around both eyes and the propolis seems to be working here too.


----------



## bumper (16 July 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the helpful ideas xx


----------



## sywell (17 July 2011)

I had a 17hh gelding with one near the eye about the size of an old 3 penny piece my vet wanted it to go to Newmarket to be treated with depleted uranium needles for about £1000. I got rid of it with the Bazooka zit cream and it has never come back. Any little spots that look as if they could be sarcoids we put some on while they are tiny seems to work well for me. I appreciate that if I had made a mistake the horse could have been blinded. I had another horse with one on the inside top of the leg about 2 inches long and it was a slow process but I got rid of it. I vet visit = 5 tubes.


----------



## Wundahorse (17 July 2011)

My Mare had a perioccula rsarcoid.BCG seemed a difficult and distressing option so tried global herbs SARCEX which did the trick.4 years on and it has not returned.


----------



## Brownmare (17 July 2011)

I've just recently had my tb's sarcoids treated. The vet sent photos to Liverpool and they sent back Liverpool cream for the one on her leg and retinol cream (Zorax) for the one on her eye. Both treatments appear to have been successful but I was warned the eye may need a second treatment although that doesn't seem likely atm. There are so many types of sarcoids that I think it's best to consult the experts!


----------



## leflynn (18 July 2011)

Defo consultant the experts!  My boy has a total of 3 sarcoids round his eyes.  One above his left eye and 2 small ones below his right eye.  The one above his eye ended up having iridium treatment as it was too large and too close to his eye to treat with BCG, the other 2 small ones are being treated with 2 different creams (am on the 2nd one flourocil now) as they won't run in his eye!  

You can see the white scar of his left eye treatment (done in feb/march) in the pic below






who me by le_flynn, on Flickr

I have to say both has responded as they should have done and above his left eye the lump has pretty much all but gone now and the 2 small ones below his right eye are starting to disappear too  *touches wood* The Vet, me and the team at liverpool are pleased so far.  I would defo recommend speaking to your vet and being referred


----------



## bumper (18 July 2011)

Thanks...that sounds very promising! I'm glad he is improving so well. The vet is coming out later this afternoon, so I'll post any progress x


----------



## bumper (19 July 2011)

Well this is it:






Vet has referred to a large Equine Hospital some 30 miles away so not too far, I'm waiting on them to phone me.

Ignore the weepy blobby stuff to the left, it's just the wound gel I put on it to keep flies away, under the fly mask, just in cases.


----------



## bumper (22 July 2011)

We have been referred to prof Knottenbelt at Liverpool, I have to take photos to email them up there. Apparently they do have lower strength Liverpool cream that can be applied around the eyes by my vet now. Will update when I get a reply next week.

I'll keep posting on this if others find it helpful


----------



## leflynn (22 July 2011)

Excellent news! Red has just finished his 2nd cream treatment this morning, so I'm taking pics to send to liverpool this afternoon, then I have to take more in 7 days and go from there.  It seems to be working so far and scabbing as expected, will post pics if anyone wants to see  (it isn't gory!)


----------



## bumper (22 July 2011)

Yes please re pics!! I'd love to see them.


----------



## bumper (22 July 2011)

ETA leflynn....how many times per day/week did you vet have to come to apply the cream? Did it bother your boy to have it applied?


----------



## smellsofhorse (24 July 2011)

My lad had above his left eye.
It grew huge. Very quickly.
He had 2 operations to reduce the mass then started bcg injections, it responded very quickly.
Not almost a year since last treatment you would know he had had it, just a tiny scar where the op was.


----------



## leflynn (25 July 2011)

bumper said:



			ETA leflynn....how many times per day/week did you vet have to come to apply the cream? Did it bother your boy to have it applied?
		
Click to expand...

Hi, I applied it twice a day at 12 hour intervals.  He was really good with it, but then we've had months of practice at doing things to his eyes so I think he trusts me, plus he used to get a polo after I'd done it which helped


----------



## bumper (27 July 2011)

blucanoo1990 that's good to know, thanks.

leflynn, that's great, it'll make things much easier if I can apply it myself.


----------



## leflynn (28 July 2011)

It also makes it cheaper too  I am runningout of claim money for sarcoids so my vet was very good to me   I also think it depends on the cream type as to if you can apply it yourself.

Here's a pic from last friday, it makes the area look larger than it is!  The yellowy scab has dropped off and its a bit sore for him now, but he's still coping well (brave boy)







eye 1 by redlaura, on Flickr







eye 2 by redlaura, on Flickr


----------



## bumper (28 July 2011)

Wow, that looks brilliant! 
The pics of Phoenix should be up at Liverpool by now (I sent them to my vet at the weekend): the sooner we can start treatment the better as he is really bothered by it now, keeps rubbing it and taking the "top" off it, which is making it bleed. I just want to get going!


----------



## leflynn (29 July 2011)

I'd reckon they'll be back to you early next week in that case, as it takes them just over a week to come back to me as they are mega busy!  It's gone red and a bit sore over the last week and I noticed another scab is about to drop off, I've more pics to take tonight for liverpool so I'll stick them up and at least you know what you might facing! (yours may be different you never know).  I used to wash his eyes with a little water and cotton wool if he was getting itchy and it seemed to help a bit, not sure if you've tried it?


----------



## bumper (31 July 2011)

Yes. I've been using saline, but not cotton wool: I was worried bits would get stuck, as it tends to shed.

It's really calmed down over the past couple of days. Same size, no bleeding. That's just luck..he hasn't rubbed it!! However, he has managed to trash ANOTHER fly mask...we thought it was infallible...sadly no. Quick trip to Cornwall Farmers with 75% off..£2.50 for a fly mask! I seriously need to look online to stock up as we are going to need lots.


----------



## leflynn (1 August 2011)

I used to really wet it otherwise the cotton wool goes everywhere!  Other option is to splash out and get the cosmetic double faced pads from boots or superdrug as they don't!  Fly masks, have been through a couple of those too - I think the best and longest lasting so far is the Premier Equine ones, bit more than £2.50 (£13 with FB discount), but outlasted the equilibrium one!

Here are the pics from Friday, looks a bit more sore, but he's still okay with it







IMG_0548 by redlaura, on Flickr







IMG_0545 by redlaura, on Flickr


----------



## bumper (2 August 2011)

That looks so good...it's really going to heal nicely. Thank you SO much for posting those pics.


----------



## bumper (15 August 2011)

Update! Liverpool have recommended BCG vacc injections. After a couple of weeks chasing up the NFU to get them to pay, I finally got a telephone message from my vet to say he has received the vacc. We have to now work out the logistics of sedation etc...I have to phone him today to find out re spacing of the 5 injections. 

It's brilliant to finally get this started, but very scary......re the sedation repeatedly/the injections into an area so close to his eye/possible side effects (I've been doing a LOT of online reading, and apparently some horses react adversely to the protein in the jab eek).

He's in need of something to be done mind. I had a mini heart attack on Sat as I went to check him in the field and his off front knee was covered in blood. Lead him in, nope no swelling, nope not lame. Turned out he had been rubbing his sarcoid on his leg. It's bothering him.

ETA I got this link from a friend whose horse had sarcoids, might be worth a try for others with less advanced ones: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/sarcoids-toothpaste-experiment-93048/


----------



## leflynn (15 August 2011)

I'm pleased they've come back toyou with advice and you're starting treatment!  You'll have to keep us posted - I will defo have my fingers crossed for you both   At least if the vet is out regularly and you are watching like a hawk if anything does happen you'll be on it quickly!

Mine is sedated at least once a week as he got tangled in cut barb wire fence and sliced a huge patch of skin off, he's doing okay with it (been about 3 weeks now and a skin graft).  With his sarcoids on his eyes, the big one that got the radiation therapy that seems great still and the ones that had the cream on (right eye, 2 small ones) the scbas have been and gone and they are like 2 ickle dots now.  Liverpool are getting photos at regular intervals and monitoring it that way for now so I'm happy!  Will have to post another pic 

Good luck, I'm pleased you're on the journey for treatment, it is scary but hopefully it'll mean a resolution


----------



## thundersprite (17 August 2011)

hope every thing goes well my horse had 2 courses  of liverpool cream that have  sadly failed and they think her sarcoids poss now maligment due to the failers  but they are  going to try bcg on her to hers is  on her face bit ring area


----------



## Kenzo (17 August 2011)

Yes a horse that I used to ride (see pics in profile of the chestnut WB) had various sarcoids and one of them was right in the corner of his eye, he had a course of BCG injections and they have all cleared, it's also the second horse I know who again has had the BCG injections with a various sarcoids in different areas of the body that has been sucessfully treated, certainly the way to go. Good luck.


----------



## bumper (18 August 2011)

That's great Kenzo!

Ok well, I was tense today, as the vet was due at 430. Turned out in the end he was there at 7pm, bless him, as he had a difficult case before and had to return bloods to the surgery.

Phoenix had an injection of anti-inflammatories, then one of penicillin (the sarcoid is bloody and raw now), then sedated intravenously. Very good boy, tolerating several injections, each tiny amounts, into the sarcoid, stock still (well actually whilst swaying slightly). Vet stayed for 30 mins to be sure of no adverse reaction, I stayed for 1 1/2 hours, until he seemed awake and ate two blackberries (his favourite thing). Went home, then back just before 10 to check he was ok with a torch. Fine, ate some apple slices...I can sleep tonight 

Another in a week, then another two weeks after that, then another three weeks after that, the last three weeks later. I've seen the leaflet Liverpool sent my vet, and some of the side effects are quite alarming! Fingers firmly crossed here.

ETA leflynn ouch re the barbed wire! Hate the stuff. Great news re the sarcoids..please DO post pics!


----------



## leflynn (18 August 2011)

I'm not a fan of it either!  It sounds positive so far and at least there is enough gap between the treatments for him not to remeber if that makes sense so he shoul dbe okay with them all 

One of the creams I had to apply to Red made me wince, it also came with the warning that 'it makes things drop off'  I stopped reading after that lol!

Will try and get pics tonight (keep forgetting sorry)


----------



## thundersprite (18 August 2011)

glad it all went well my mare starts he bcg treatment tomorrow for her sarcoid on her face shes the bay jumping in my sig


----------



## bumper (18 August 2011)

Please do leflynn 

Good luck for tomorrow thundersprite!


----------



## leflynn (19 August 2011)

Good luck thundersprite, I hope it all goes to plan!

here are the pics, not too good as he wouldn't keep still as usual 

This is his left eye that had the iridium wire treatment for a large lump above his eye







IMG00315-20110819-0814 by redlaura, on Flickr

Alternative pic from a few weeks ago






IMG00208-20110702-1750 by redlaura, on Flickr

This is his right eye that he has had the cream treatment for (2 small sarcoids under the eye close to the eyelid, scbas have gone and the hair seems to be growing back okay so far:







IMG00314-20110819-0813 by redlaura, on Flickr


----------



## thundersprite (25 August 2011)

thanks shes due another treatment tomorrow but pic  before she started the bcg last week
and shees been so good to sedate etc


----------



## bumper (29 August 2011)

Keep us updated thundersprite!

I've been away so my friend was with the vet when he came to do the second injection this week. Apparently the vet thinks it's working. I'll try to get some pics when I see my boy tomorrow (I got back late!).


----------



## thundersprite (29 August 2011)

a pic after beas second bcj, i had to get the vet back out for more pain killers and anti inflamatorys for heras she was so sore


----------

